# Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste), + Tastaturen-Diskussionsthread!



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

Ich hab gemerkt das ich mit meiner neuen Mecha viel schneller tippe als mit der alten Rubberdome, dabei kam mir die Idee mit der Tipp, Rangliste, wer ist der schnellste!
Am besten Screenshots vom Ergebniss posten und mit was für einer Tastatur ihr das gemacht habt:
Der kleine Test geht nur 60 Sekunden also keine große Anstrengung. 
Man kann sich natürlich verbessern, also immer üben und wenn verbessert dann gerade neu posten ich füge das neuen Ergebnis dann einfach ein!

Ich stelle es mir so vor:

User | WPM | Tastatur | mit wie viel Finger | Tastenanschläge

hulkhardy1 | 49 | QPAD MK-85 | 10 | 249

Hier der Link zu der Seite mit dem Test, man muss also nichts runter laden oder installieren, geht alles über den Browser:

Tipp Test, nur 60 Sekunden im Browser!(Klick mich)
 
Wer tippen lernen/verbessern möchte kann auch einen Tipp Trainer verwenden, ist Free Ware (danke an moparcracy)

Hier zum Tipp Trainer!


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit (Rangliste)!*

*PCGHX Tipp Geschwindigkeitsrangliste!*

-----*Name*--------------*WPM*------*Tastatu**r*--------------------------...-------.----*Finger*----*Tasten*--


Voldemort2903
 | 135 |  Qpad Mk-80 | 6-9  | 688
Rezico 
| 126| So 'ne Cherry-Flachtastatur | 8-10 | 642   
Weegee 
| 125 | Cherry G85-23100DE-2 eVolution Stream XT | 2 bis 8 | 631                      
Spieler22 
| 112 |  kwd205d0  | 10 | 604
Cook1eX 
| 109 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 2 bis 8 | 550
*ZAM *
| 106 | Razor Black Widow                         | 6-8 | 538
r3v0luti0n | 101 | Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000 | ~8 | 529
*PCGH_Daniel_W* 
| 101 | Logitech Illuminated Keyboard | 10 | 505
Darki5000 | 100 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 3-4 | 502
Thallassa | 100
....
..
| Logitech G11 | 10 |500
.....

Biohazard92 | 97 | Fujitsu KB400 | 4 bis 6 | 483
conspiracy | 96 | QPAD MK-80 blue Switsches | 8 | 488                         
Pseico | 95 | Logitech Wave | 9 | 475                         
KastenBier | 94 | Logitech G15 | 8 | 489
HereIsJohnny|94|dasKeyboard Model S | 9 | 477
norse | 93 | MacBook 2010 White | 10 | 513                         
stevegorden88 | 93 | Razer BlackWidow Ultimate | 10 | 471
Barcahenry | 92 | Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 3000 | 10 | 476
Robonator | 92 | Saitek Cyborg | 3 | 461
dmxforever | 89 | Asus P50IJ | 10 | 444
*der8auer*
 | 87 | Razer Arctosa | 9 | 440  
alex2712 | 86 | Microsoft Sidewinder X4 | 10 | 428                         
SchwarzerQuader | 85 | Logitech Access Keyboard | max. 8 | 424
Ion | 82 | Logitech G110 | 9 | 419
Colonia | 82 | Logitech G15 | 6 | 411
Benefull | 81 | Logitech MK320 | 2 | 418
JC88 | 80 | DELL Notebook | 8-10 | 401                         
Stryke7 | 78 | Razer Arctosa | 2-10 | 412
aliriza | 77 | apple tastatur | 10 | 394
Timsu | 76 | Dell Komplett PC | 9 | 388 
beren2707 | 73 | HP 625 NB, ausgelutschte Tastatur | 2 | 365
Softy | 71 | Logitech G105 | 10 | 372
Roheed| 71 | Cherry Orca | 10 | 362 						
GoldenMic | 69 | Razor Black Widow | 2-4  | 351
labernet | 69 | Logitech Media Keyboard | 8 | 350
Jean95 | 67 | Cherry MX3000 | 10 | 350
Roheed | 67 | Cherry Orca | 10 | 340                         
Tripleh84 | 66 | Normale | 2-8 | 338 
DiabloJulian | 65 | Noname (ALDI) | 2 | 363                         
Wolfdale1502 | 65 | Logitech G15 | 10 | 324                         
Scholle_Satt| 63 | "Easy Line" versifft und mit Bier verklebt | 10 | 376                         
Skeksis | 62 | Filco TKL Black | 10 | 396
*Incredible Alk*
 | 62 | Logitech UltraX | 10 | 309
Ahab | 61 | Thinpad Edge 13 | 9 - 10 | 328
Superwip | 61 | IBM Model M | 10 | 305
mg42 | 61 | Logitech Cordless Desktop | 10 | 304                         
Bratwurstmobil | 53 | Dell OEM | 6 | 279                         
Hansvonwurst | 53 | Microsoft Sidewinder X6 | 6(?) | 266                         
Poempel | 52 | Trust ? | 4-6 | 258
hulkhardy1 | 50 | QPAD MK-85 brown Switches | 10 | 262
Niza | 45 | Cherry G230 | 4 bis 6 | 226
salami | 41 | microsoft MCIR 109 | 10 | 203
Hardwarefreak81 | 35 | Saitek PK19Xpb | 2 | 177
Pixy | 33 | Logitech G15 | max. 4 | 165
moparcrazy | 18 | Realforce 87U | 1 | 92


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit (Rangliste)!*

Platzhalter!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit (Rangliste)!*

 Ich hab jetzt wirklich keine sonderliche Technik, ich würde es als 6-Finger-Schreibweise bezeichnen...

Hansvonwurst | 46 | Microsoft Sidewinder X6 | 6(?) | 236


----------



## dmxforever (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit (Rangliste)!*

Ich setz gleich mal nach. 

dmxforever - 80 - Asus P50IJ (Notebook) - 10 - 402


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit (Rangliste)!*

Schluck!

Und ich dachte ich wäre schnell!


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit (Rangliste)!*

Dann hab ich das auch mal versucht... mit durchschnittlichem Ergebnis:

Incredible Alk | 62 | Logitech UltraX | 10 | 309



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poempel (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Tastatur hat keinen weiteren Namen... ist halt so ein billig Ding  und die Anzahl der Finger die ich benutze ist ziemlich willkürlich

Poempel | 52 | Trust ? | 4-6 | 258




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



eagle*23* schrieb:


> poste mein Ergebniss dann besser nicht


 
Einer muss der letzte sein...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Einer muss der letzte sein...


 

Jo momentan hast du die Laterne, obwohl 236 Anschläge jetzt eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht sind!


----------



## GoldenMic (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

GoldenMic | 55 | Razor Black Widow | 2-4  | 285




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit:
GoldenMic | 66 | Razor Black Widow | 2-4  | 341




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zweiter Streich


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Wow den DMX konnte ich nun nicht toppen :/

Robonator | 76 | Saitek Cyborg | 2 | 385




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Zweiter Anlauf, besseres Ergebnis!
Hansvonwurst | 53 | Microsoft Sidewinder X6 | 6(?) | 266


----------



## beren2707 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beren2707 | 65 | HP 625 NB, ausgelutschte Tastatur | 2 | 327

Mein über die Jahre pefektioniertes 2-Finger-System auf meiner ausgeleierten Notebook Tastatur. Auf der mechanischen Tastatur werde ichs mal wann anders testen, da gehts i.d.rR. noch ein bissel schneller. Hab in der Schule dafür in Informatik trotzdem nen Rüffel bekommen, denn wer kann heutzutage als ausgewiesener PC-Freak kein 10-Finger-System?


----------



## Pixy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Ich komme gerade mal auf 33 Wörter pro min., davon sind auch noch 2 falsch.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wow den DMX konnte ich nun nicht toppen :/
> 
> Robonator | 76 | Saitek Cyborg | 2 | 385
> 
> ...


 
Ich kanns kaum glauben das du mit zwei Findern so schnell bist!

edit: GoldenMic, ah schon verbessert ok ich trags gleich ein!



Pixy schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade mal auf 33 Wörter pro min., davon sind auch noch 2 falsch.


 
Doch egal, komm poste dein Ergebnis!


----------



## steve_gorden88 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

cm storm trigger, 10 Finger




Ergebnis
 Wörter pro Minute (WPM)	82
Tastenanschläge	421
(411 | 10)
Korrekt Wörter	69
Falsche Wörter	2
Du bist besser als 87.27% aller User (Position 713 von 5603 - in den letzten 24 Stunden)


----------



## GoldenMic (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Ich benutze an sich auch nur 2 Finger. Höchstens mal zum Großschreiben oder für die Leertaste einen mehr.
Links Mittelfinger und Rechts Zeigefinger. Manchmal auch den Linken Zeigefinger noch dazu 
Sehr kurioses System, aber ich bin schon froh das ich beim Schreiben nicht mehr auf die Tasta schauen muss


----------



## Colonia (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Hier mal meins:

Colonia | 82 | Logitech G15 | 6 | 411




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Ach man darf das mehrmals probieren?
ich dachte der erste Versuch zählt^^


----------



## Pixy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Hier mein Ergebnis.
Einer muss ja der schlechteste sein


Pixy | 33 | Logitech G15 | max. 4 | 165




Wie macht Ihr das, dass die Bilder so wie bei GoldenMic zu sehen sind?


----------



## benefull (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

WTF,  Ich dachte immer ich würde nicht sehr schnell schreiben, und das mit ner alten Logitech Rubber 

Benefull | 81 | Logitech MK320 | 2 | 418


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> cm storm trigger, 10 Finger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Sorry kann dich erst eintragen wenn du den ScreenShot machst und dann bitte so posten wie ich im 1. Post geschrieben habe.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ach man darf das mehrmals probieren?
> ich dachte der erste Versuch zählt^^


 
Steht ja im 1. Post kannst üben und verbessern!


----------



## der8auer (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Dann will ich auch mal  Habe mein eigenes System über die Jahre entwickelt




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



der8auer | 87 | Tastatur | 9 | 440 | Razer Arctosa

Benutze meinen rechten Daumen nicht. Daher nur 9 Finger


----------



## Pixy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Verdammt, wie fügt Ihr das Bild so ein, wie der8auer über mir.
Ich kann es irgendwie immer nur verlinken oder als Anhang.
Als Anhang sind die Bilder aber immer nur ganz unten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Steht ja im 1. Post kannst üben und verbessern!


 
Ich werds trotzdem bei einem versuch belassen.

Und lieber Hulk - ich hab jetzt schon zwei mal in dem Thread nen Doppelpost von dir zusammengeführt. Beim nächsten Mal wirds fairerweise wie bei allen anderen auch ne Verwarnung geben müssen.
Bitte nutze den Edit-Button.


----------



## Robonator (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Wie ist das denn nun bei der Rangliste? Wird die Anzahl der Finger und die Fehleranzahl auch berücksichtigt oder kommt es nun allein auf die WPM an?


----------



## GoldenMic (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Warum bin ich auf Platz 8 und nicht 6?


----------



## dmxforever (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Back at first place, würde ich da mal sagen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Moment Jungs ich komm gar net hinterher. Mach gleich ein Update!

Es zählt die WPM wenn die gleich ist schau ich auf die Tastenanschläge!


----------



## Seabound (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Scholle_Satt| 63 | "Easy Line" versifft und mit Bier verklebt | 10 | 376


----------



## Ahab (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Ahab | 61 | Thinpad Edge 13 | 9 - 10 | 328

Lustig


----------



## alex2712 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Besser als gedacht :o

alex2712 | 86 | Microsoft Sidewinder X4 | 10 | 428


----------



## Softy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Ist die Zahl der falschen Wörter egal?  

Softy | 68 | Logitech G105 | 10 | 347




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



***Update  ***

Softy | 69 | Logitech G105 | 10 | 374




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update reloaded:
Softy | 71 | Logitech G105 | 10 | 372




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann sich relativ schnell verbessern, aber jetzt habe ich keine Lust mehr


----------



## roheed (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

die persönliches Battle Aufforderung habe ich natürlich direkt angenommen 

Roheed | 60 | Cherry Orca | 10 | 324


----------



## DiabloJulian (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

http://img.10fastfingers.com/badge/2_wpm_score_BN.png
http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/65_363_0_0_60_6_70.61_1107_3766

DiabloJulian | 65 | Noname (ALDI) | 2 | 363


----------



## steve_gorden88 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

steve_gorden88 /wpm 78/ cm storm trigger/ 10 Finger/ 406 Tastenanschläge

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/78_406_0_0_76_3_84.62_578_3757


warum noch mal genau soll ich eigentlich in meinem Post meinen eigenen Benutzernamen nochmal dazu schreiben? Der Sinn ist mir gerade schleierhaft.


----------



## beren2707 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Essen gleich nochmal mit unverändertem System; macht irgendwie Spaß.

beren2707 | 73 | HP 625 NB, ausgelutschte Tastatur | 2 | 365


----------



## KastenBier (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

8 Finger Chatschreibtechnik 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KastenBier | 94 | Logitech G15 | 8 Finger | 489 |


----------



## Thallassa (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/100_500_0_0_90_0_95.05_187_3781



Thallassa | 100 | Logitech G11 | 500 - 10 Finger

Möp ^^


----------



## steve_gorden88 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

steve_gorden88 /wpm 80/ cm storm trigger/ 10 Finger/ 412 Tastenanschläge

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/80_412_0_0_72_2_85.95_534_3802


----------



## Skeksis (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besuche den Speedtest und versuch es

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/62_396_0_0_61_15_66.11_1299_3833

Skeksis | WPM 62 | Filco TKL Black | 10 Finger | 396 Anschläge. 

Wohl das erste mal meinem Leben das ich sowas gemacht habe. War ziemlich unrund, gefühlt schreibt man "frei" deutlich schneller.


----------



## labernet (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

labernet | 69 | Logitech Media Keyboard | 8 | 350




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




muss aber auch sagen, dass ich einiges korrigieren musste ><, weil ich schon lange nicht mehr so schnell schreiben sollte ^^


----------



## steve_gorden88 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

steve_gorden88 /wpm 83/ cm storm trigger/ 10 Finger/ 419 Tastenanschläge

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/83_419_0_0_75_2_87.7_477_3878


----------



## roheed (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> warum noch mal genau soll ich eigentlich in meinem Post meinen eigenen Benutzernamen nochmal dazu schreiben? Der Sinn ist mir gerade schleierhaft.



mach mal nen eigenen Thread auf, dann weißte es  das der Threadersteleller ( Hulky) deinen eintrag einfach Copy & Pasten kann. Kommt ihm also sehr entgegen... er wird schon so genug zum editiren haben


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



roheed schrieb:


> mach mal nen eigenen Thread auf, dann weißte es  das der Threadersteleller ( Hulky) deinen eintrag einfach Copy & Pasten kann. Kommt ihm also sehr entgegen... er wird schon so genug zum editiren haben


 
Hör blos auf! Wenn das in dem Stiel so weiter geht hab ich in ein paar Wochen mehrere Hundert Einträge und bekomm ich Plag wenn sich der erste Platz ändert und ich alles von Hand neu durch nummerieren kann!


----------



## roheed (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

...deshalb...schmeiss den Rang lieber gleich jetzt am Anfang raus und vergib nur die Treppchen Plätze Medalien ^^ Kannst dir ja aus meinem SSD Thread die Pokale rauskopieren. 

wenn du erst mal 100 einträge hast wirst du stunden brauchen die Zahlen im Rang anzupassen


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



roheed schrieb:


> ...deshalb...schmeiss den Rang lieber gleich jetzt am Anfang raus und vergib nur die Treppchen Plätze Medalien ^^ Kannst dir ja aus meinem SSD Thread die Pokale rauskopieren.
> 
> wenn du erst mal 100 einträge hast wirst du stunden brauchen die Zahlen im Rang anzupassen



Hab jetzt erst mal einen gefragt der den BB Code besser kennt vielleicht hat der ne Idee!


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Hör blos auf! Wenn das in dem Stiel so weiter geht hab ich in ein paar Wochen mehrere Hundert Einträge und bekomm ich Plag wenn sich der erste Platz ändert und ich alles von Hand neu durch nummerieren kann!


 
Man munkelt es gibt Tabellenverarbeitungsprogramme wie etwa Excel die sowas automatisch können... und auf Wunsch auch eine Ausgabeform generieren die das Forum hier akzeptiert als Tabelle...

Wenn man im BB-Code versiert ist (ich bins nicht^^) gibts mit Sicherheit auch da Möglichkeiten.
Frag doch mal bei Leuten nach die sowas exzessiv betreiben (beispielsweise in OC-Listen im Forum), vielleicht können die dir deise Arbeit bedeutend vereinfachen... 

EDIT: zu spät


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Man munkelt es gibt Tabellenverarbeitungsprogramme wie etwa Excel die sowas automatisch können... und auf Wunsch auch eine Ausgabeform generieren die das Forum hier akzeptiert als Tabelle...
> 
> Wenn man im BB-Code versiert ist (ich bins nicht^^) gibts mit Sicherheit auch da Möglichkeiten.
> Frag doch mal bei Leuten nach die sowas exzessiv betreiben (beispielsweise in OC-Listen im Forum), vielleicht können die dir deise Arbeit bedeutend vereinfachen...
> ...


 
Du wirst lachen aber die nummerieren alle von Hand!
Hab schon ein paar gefragt!


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Ohje... na dann viel Spaß.

Noch son Versuch: Wenn du mit Excel umgehen kannst dann schreib doch alles da rein und er sortiert automatisch.
Das abspeichern als Unicode-Text. So kannstes dann vielleicht in den BB-Code reinfummeln.

keine Ahnung obs funktioniert aber wenn ja würds vielleicht helfen.
Um unnötigen OT zu vermeiden sollten wir das aber anner Pinwand/als PN weiterdiskutieren wenn nötig.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Ok habs jetzt geschafft das er automatisch nummeriert, nur er fängt leider bei der ersten Zeile an!
Das bekomme ich auch noch hin!


----------



## Pixy (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



> Hör blos auf! Wenn das in dem Stiel so weiter geht hab ich in ein paar  Wochen mehrere Hundert Einträge und bekomm ich Plag wenn sich der erste  Platz ändert und ich alles von Hand neu durch nummerieren kann!


Wenn du es ein paar Wochen weiter tätigst, schaffste anschliessend immerhin 150 WPM und über 600 Anschläge, hat doch was.

Bist wenigstens nicht letzter.
Letzter sein ist ja nicht so schlimm ansich, aber so weit weg von allen anderen.
Ich kann mich gar nicht mehr ins Forum trauen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Na toll ich bin vor Letzter!


----------



## Weegee (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Weegee | 125 | Cherry G85-23100DE-2 eVolution Stream XT | variabel, schwankt zwischen 2 und 8 | 631




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Weegee schrieb:


> Weegee | 125 | Cherry G85-23100DE-2 eVolution Stream XT | variabel, schwankt zwischen 2 und 8 | 631
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So fühge gleich ein, jetzt wird sich zeigen ob meiner Automatisierung der Platzierung richtig Programmiert ist!
Alter 125WPM..........sag ehrlich du bist ein Mutant mit 8 Armen und mit 40 Fingern!


----------



## Weegee (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Alter 125WPM..........sag ehrlich du bist ein Mutant mit 8 Armen und mit 40 Fingern!


Verdammt, erwischt :p

Nein, das hat sich einfach so über die Jahre ergeben. Fing wohl damit an, dass ich mich in der Schule als Kind weigerte, das Zehnfingersystem zu lernen, und mir stattdessen ein eigenes System zulegte


----------



## salami (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



salami schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Das ist jetzt nicht dein ernst oder? Im Start Post steht genau wie du posten musst. Das brauche ich so sonst nimmt das Forum hier den BB Code nicht an!
Also BITTE den Rest nach tragen!


----------



## Istari (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Meins:

Istari | 45 | Saitek Gaming Tastatur | 2 | 224 |


Gruß
Istari

Ps bin zu doof das Bild hier zu kopieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Istari schrieb:


> Meins:
> 
> 2-Finger....Saitek Gaming Tastatur
> 
> ...


 
Ach bitte lies dir noch mal den Start Post durch damit du weißt wie du Posten musst! Wenn du noch Fragen hast weil du nicht weist wie du einen ScreenShot machst vom Ergebnis kein Problem dann frag einfach hier!


----------



## Timsu (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Timsu | 76 | Dell Komplett PC | 9 | 388 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weegee (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Übrigens wären das bei mir 2-8 (also 2 bis 8) Finger, und nicht "2 und 8" - meine Finger sind (noch) nicht durchnummeriert


----------



## hulkhardy1 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Weegee schrieb:


> Übrigens wären das bei mir 2-8 (also 2 bis 8) Finger, und nicht "2 und 8" - meine Finger sind (noch) nicht durchnummeriert


 
Muss dazu sagen das du ja ursprünglich 500 und 8 Finger geschrieben hattest!


----------



## Niza (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

ich bin auch dabei :
Niza | 45 | Cherry G230 | 4 bis 6 | 226

Hatte aber ganz schön mit der Fehlerrate zu kämpfen wegen den Flachen Tasten bei der Cherry
und musste üben aber wenn man das jeden Tag macht wird man Fehlerfreier und schneller 
habe mich direkt Registriert und schon 16 test hinter mir 
Super Idee so eine Rangliste


Mfg:
Niza


----------



## Spieler22 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Spieler22 | 112 | kwd205d0 | 10 | 604




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein bestwert waren 119 habe da aber leider keinen Screen gemacht 
Es ist extrem ärgerlich wenn man ein wort wie vielleicht extra nochmal korriegiert und es dann doch falsch schreibt


----------



## Superwip (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Superwip | 61 | IBM Model M | 10 | 305



> Benutze meinen rechten Daumen nicht. Daher nur 9 Finger


 
Das ist völlig normal; bei klassischen 10-Finger System verwendet man beide Daumen nur für die Leertaste. Alles andere wäre -bei einer normalen Tastatur- auch nicht sehr ergonomisch. Nur mit einer Handvoll Spezialtastaturen, die dafür ausgelegt sind kann man die Daumen effizienter bzw. für mehr Tasten nutzen beispielsweise bei der _Datahand_ oder der _Kinesis Advantage._

Ich denke daher, dass alle, die 10 geschrieben haben inkl. mir in Wahrheit doch 9-Finger Schreiber sind bzw. das alle, die 9 oder 8 geschrieben haben eigentlich das "10-Finger System" nutzen ^^

gegebenenfalls sollte man die Liste entsprechend korrigieren

Abgesehen davon halte ich die Zählung der Anschläge bzw. der Zeichen für wesentlich aussagekräftiger, falsche Wörter sollten dabei nicht gezählt werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

@Superwip, woooow ne alte IBM Model M, die muss ja mittlerweile fast 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben. Ja solche Mechanischen Tastaturen bringt fast nix um!


----------



## Spieler22 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

So eine ist es bei mir : Klick 

Ich find die Tastatur auch viel cooler als die von meinem Notebook  
Und die hat selbstheilende Kräfte, nachdem die Leertaste nach nem Wutausbruch bisschen klemmte läuft sie jetzt wieder geschmeidig 
Achja die ist Spülmaschinen geeignet ^^

Edit: habe den Namen oben nochmal bearbeitet.


----------



## Superwip (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



> die muss ja mittlerweile fast 20 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben.


 
Ja, ist am 29. Juli 19 geworden



> Ja solche Mechanischen Tastaturen bringt fast nix um!


 
Ich hab auch noch eine Gumminoppen Model M, die ist nur 17 aber auch noch gut in Schuss.

Wird aber angesichts der mechanischen Alternative auch nicht verwendet.


----------



## salami (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

oh sorry hab ich nicht gelesen hier nochmal( ich hoffe richtig)

salami l 41 l microsoft MCIR 109 l 10 l 203





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg salami


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

@Salami, fast hast die falschen Striche genommen, "AltGr+<>" habs aber in der Tabelle verbessert!
@Spieler22, hab die Tastatur nachgetragen!


----------



## ZAM (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr war heute nicht drin.

Keyb: Razor Black Widow


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut ich brate dir ne extrawurst und trage dich ein, ich nehme an das du mit 10 Fingern schreibst!


----------



## moparcrazy (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Tot oder König! Für das Treppchen reichst's einfach nicht und Mittelfeld ist doof darum will ich die Laterne!

moparcrazy | 18 | Realforce 87U | 1 | 92




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit bin ich mit einem Finger immer noch besser als 3.93% aller User der Seite!? Frage mich "wie haben die Getippt, mit der Nase"?


----------



## MagicMerlin22 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Ergebnis Screenshot Wörter pro Minute (WPM)	87
Tastenanschläge	462
(434 | 28)
Korrekt Wörter	80
Falsche Wörter	7
Du bist besser als 88.9% aller User (Position 701 von 6317 - in den letzten 24 Stunden


Ist das okay?^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



MagicMerlin22 schrieb:


> Ergebnis Screenshot Wörter pro Minute (WPM)    87
> Tastenanschläge    462
> (434 | 28)
> Korrekt Wörter    80
> ...


 
Brauch noch den ScreenShot, kannst du mit Snipping Tool machen. Findest du unter Programme/Zubehör! Dann einfach unten auf Anhänge verwalten klicken und den Screen hier hoch laden.

edit: und dann noch mit welcher Tastatur du es getippt hast und mit wie viel Fingern du schreibst! Lies dir noch mal den Start Post durch da steht wie du posten musst.


----------



## moparcrazy (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Geht auf der Seite selbst. Beim Ergebnis auf Screenshot klicken und mit 'nem rechts klick speichern unter.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Warum "Speichern unter"?

Grafikadresse kopieren und dann im Forum hier per URL hochladen... (Manchmal muss man dann noch ein .png anhängen)


----------



## moparcrazy (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Sicherungskopie!


----------



## Timsu (6. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Kleiner Tipp Leute:
Ihr müsst kein Screenshot machen.
Am Ende wird euch ja die Grafik mit der Tippgeschwindigkeit angezeigt.
Da steht rechts oben in der Ecke "Screenshot".
Da drauf klicken und schon habt ihr eine Bilddatei


----------



## moparcrazy (7. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

pst, kleiner Tipp: Das hatten wir schon.


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Gut ich brate dir ne extrawurst und trage dich ein, ich nehme an das du mit 10 Fingern schreibst!


 
6-8 Finger 

Btw. kann man sich eigentlich noch nachträglich verbessern? ^^


----------



## steve_gorden88 (7. August 2012)

Ja kann man, also ich denke das du das hinkriegst


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:
			
		

> 6-8 Finger
> 
> Btw. kann man sich eigentlich noch nachträglich verbessern? ^^



Ja klar, ist sogar erwünscht. Nu schön das keiner meinen Startpost richtig liest. hehehe


----------



## conspiracy (7. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Garnicht so schlecht wie ich dachte  .. macht Spaß .. mit ner Mechaaxt = QPAD 80/Retail, clicky Blues FTW! 8 Finger


----------



## barcahenry (7. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Barcahenry | 92 | Microsoft Wireless Keyboard 3000 | 10 | 476

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/92_476_0_0_83_3_90.49_655_6884

Finde das ganze dadurch das die Wörter keinen Zusammenhang haben deutlich schwerer !


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Also noch mal, BITTE zwischen den Werten und Texten eine "|" einfügen sonst kann ich den Post nicht einfach durch Copy and Past einfühgen. 
Das liegt am BB Code mit der die Tabelle Programmiert wurde! Klar kann ich das auch alles selber nachtragen was ich ja auch mache aber es erleichtert mir die Pflege der Ranglist doch ungemein.

Danke Hulky!


----------



## Plextron (7. August 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:
			
		

> <img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=569208"/><img src="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=569215"/>
> 
> beren2707 | 65 | HP 625 NB, ausgelutschte Tastatur | 2 | 327
> 
> Mein über die Jahre pefektioniertes 2-Finger-System auf meiner ausgeleierten Notebook Tastatur. Auf der mechanischen Tastatur werde ichs mal wann anders testen, da gehts i.d.rR. noch ein bissel schneller. Hab in der Schule dafür in Informatik trotzdem nen Rüffel bekommen, denn wer kann heutzutage als ausgewiesener PC-Freak kein 10-Finger-System?



Ich kann auch kein 10 Fingerssystem  und das obwohl ich seit 23 Jahren vor den Dingern sitze! Alles halb so wild


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (7. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Plextron schrieb:


> Ich kann auch kein 10 Fingerssystem  und das obwohl ich seit 23 Jahren vor den Dingern sitze! Alles halb so wild


 
Ich weiß gar nicht woher ich es gelernt habe, es hat bei mir wohl gereicht nur am PC zu sitzen. Irgendwann klappte es.


----------



## ZAM (7. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Ja klar, ist sogar erwünscht. Nu schön das keiner meinen Startpost richtig liest. hehehe


 
Im Internet liest jeder nur das Topic... *g*




DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht woher ich es gelernt habe, es hat bei mir wohl gereicht nur am PC zu sitzen. Irgendwann klappte es.


 
Über 15 Jahre chatten.


----------



## Plextron (7. August 2012)

15 Jahre chatten ?!? Oo vllt sollte ich damit mal anfangen XD


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. August 2012)

Also ich hab noch auf XP mit einem Tipp Trainer gearbeitet und zwar war der vom Duden Verlag. Ich tippe zwar schon seit Anfang der 80ger Jahre aber nicht blind das kam erst mit dem Trainer.
Bin zwar nicht der schnellste aber nicht auf die Tastatur schauen zu müssen bringt schon viel finde ich!

Ok wer sich verbessern möchte oder lernen in 10 Finger zu tippen kann zum Beispiel diesen Free Ware Trainer benutzen:
TIPP10 2.1.0 - Download | Tastschreiben Open Source Software

der Tipp kam von moparcracy!

edit: sorry an die Mods für den doppel Post, habs verpeilt!


----------



## Superwip (7. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Blind schreiben hab ich wohl in WoW und durch das Eingeben von Cheatcodes in diversen Spielen, v.A. GTA mit der Zeit gelernt- allerdings erstmal nur mit fünf Fingern, da die Rechte Hand beim Zocken ja auf der Maus ist 

Irgendwann hab ich es dann mit zehn versucht und es hat auch sehr schnell geklappt, gezielt gelernt hab ich es aber nie.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (7. August 2012)

Ich hab 10 Finger tippen erst vor kurzem gelernt, vor Ca 3-4 Wochen und zwar mit Tipp10, kann es also nur empfehlen.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (7. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

steve_gorden88 /wpm 85/ cm storm trigger/ 10 Finger/ 430 Tastenanschläge


http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/85_430_0_0_75_1_85.74_938_6578


----------



## Cook1eX (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Cook1eX | 109 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 2 bis 8 | 550





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg! ^^


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Habe mich verbessert.


Robonator | 86 | Saitek Cyborg | 3 | 430




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## moparcrazy (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Finde es ziemlich Respektlos das es immer noch Leute gibt die das falsche Format benutzen (Teilweise sogar mehrfach)...
Es gibt doch genügend richtige Beispiele. Wenn der Post über und unter mir anders als meiner aussieht könnte einem doch mal die Idee kommen "Hmm, bei meinem Post stimmt was nicht"!
@hulkhardy1: Ich würde mir die Arbeit des händischen ändern's nicht mehr antun und nochmal klarmachen das es ohne richtiges Format keinen Eintrag in der Liste gibt! Rums bums aus die Maus.


----------



## danomat (8. August 2012)

Regt euch doch nicht auf. 
Nehmt die leute mit falschem format einfach nicht in die liste. Einfach ignorieren. Fertig


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Also ich denke gibt zwei Arten von falschen Postern und zwar den der einfach ein Ignorant ist (bei dem habt ihr absolut recht) und den zweiten der sich einfach nicht so auskennt oder nicht weiß das es erheblich mehr Arbeit für mich bedeutet wenn der Post nicht BB Code konform ist und meine Tabelle ihn nicht akzeptiert!

@Robonator, erkläre mir bitte dein 3 Fingersystem? Weil mit Asymmetrischen Tipp System arbeiten die wenigsten und dazu noch mit recht guten 430 Anschlägen in der Minute!


----------



## steve_gorden88 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

steve_gorden88 | 86 | Cm Storm Trigger | 10 | 431

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/86_431_0_0_75_0_91.32_652_7515


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



> @Robonator, erkläre mir bitte dein 3 Fingersystem? Weil mit Asymmetrischen Tipp System arbeiten die wenigsten und dazu noch mit recht guten 430 Anschlägen in der Minute!


Ich nutze beide Zeigefinger zum Tippen. Die linke Hand ist für den linken Teil der Tasta und die Rechte für die Rechte Seite der Tasta  Das verschiebt sich nur wenn ich groß schreiben will. Dann wandert der rechte Finger zum rechten Shift und der linke Finger übernimmt den Buchstaben egal auf welcher Seite. 

Der dritte Finger ist mein linker Daumen mit dem ich die Leertaste betätige. 

Probleme hab ich eigentlich nur bei Wörtern die doppelte Buchstaben drin haben oder bei Wörtern die ÄÖÜ beinhalten. 

Btw in der Schule tippe ich auf den alten Cherry Tastas irgendwie deutlich schneller als hier auf meiner jetzigen  Wird wohl Zeit für ne neue.



> steve_gorden88 | 86 | Cm Storm Trigger | 10 | 431
> 
> http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/...91.32_652_7515


Is nicht dein Ernst oder? 1 verdammter Anschlag mehr als ich   Das muss ich toppen...

**** Yeah!

Robonator | 92 | Saitek Cyborg | 3 | 461




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Robonator schrieb:


> Ich nutze beide Zeigefinger zum Tippen. Die linke Hand ist für den linken Teil der Tasta und die Rechte für die Rechte Seite der Tasta  Das verschiebt sich nur wenn ich groß schreiben will. Dann wandert der rechte Finger zum rechten Shift und der linke Finger übernimmt den Buchstaben egal auf welcher Seite.
> 
> Der dritte Finger ist mein linker Daumen mit dem ich die Leertaste betätige.
> 
> ...


 

Heheh wie geil hängst dennoch 1 Tastenanschlag hinter conspiracy!
Er hat 462


----------



## steve_gorden88 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

ja, ja einige sind vielleicht schneller als ich, aber keiner von euch ist doppelt in der Liste


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> ja, ja einige sind vielleicht schneller als ich, aber keiner von euch ist doppelt in der Liste


 
Korrigiert!


----------



## steve_gorden88 (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

verdammt!


----------



## Robonator (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



steve_gorden88 schrieb:


> ja, ja einige sind vielleicht schneller als ich, aber keiner von euch ist doppelt in der Liste


 
Muahhaha  Das ist echt ne Leistung  



> Heheh wie geil hängst dennoch 1 Tastenanschlag hinter conspiracy!
> Er hat 462




Soon... 
Ich will der erste "Dreifingler" unter den Top 5 sein


----------



## conspiracy (8. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

@hulk

sorry, ich muss gestehen beim ersten Tippversuch hab ich den Thread nicht wirklich durchgelesen, deshalb auch die falsche Art und Weise des postens .. Entschuldigung dafür 

kleines Update

conspiracy | 96 | QPAD MK-80 | 8 | 488


----------



## Dragonix (9. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Viel interessanter als die Tastatur wäre m.e. das verwendete Layout...


----------



## GoldenMic (9. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Kleine Update:

GoldenMic | 69 | Razor Black Widow | 2-4  | 351

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/69_351_0_0_63_1_77.38_1807_7988


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Dragonix schrieb:


> Viel interessanter als die Tastatur wäre m.e. das verwendete Layout...


 
Naja ich denke 99% der User werden die QWERTZ verwenden, wenn du das meinst.

Updates eingefügt!


----------



## Hardwarefreak81 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Hardwarefreak81 | 35 | Microsoft Sidewinder X4 | 2 | 177


http://10fastfingers.com/result/2_AJ/Ich+tippe+35+Wörter+pro+Minute+Bist+du+schneller?


----------



## danomat (9. August 2012)

Die ersten 5 plätze könnten gute aussichten bei tippmeisterschaften haben. 

Dat wär ja mal was


----------



## Softy (9. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Von der gelben Schrift beim 1. Platz bekommt man ja die Augen-Krätze  

Wie wäre es stattdessen mit Smileys, wie z.B. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

,  oder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? 

Und das hier würde ich noch in den Startpost einfügen :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JcSUWP0QNeY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (9. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

@Softy du bist so ein Nerd/Freak!!!

Nein ich hab keine Grafikkarte mehr und das bei 15 Kills vor den 20000Kills!


----------



## Wolfdale1502 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Wolfdale1502 | 65 | Logitech G15 | 10 | 324


----------



## Jean95 (11. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Jean95 | 67 | Cherry MX3000 | 10 | 350




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norse (12. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

mh...gerade im Liegen gemacht xD ging nicht sooo gut.



norse | 93 | MacBook 2010 White | 10 | 513


----------



## steve_gorden88 (12. August 2012)

Ja ist klar ne, nicht sooo gut?


----------



## Tripleh84 (12. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Tripleh84 | 66 | Normale | 2-8 | 338 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besuche den Speedtest


----------



## Darki5000 (14. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Darki5000 | 100 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 3-4 | 502




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meh, nicht so gut wie erwartet. Was soll's.


----------



## HereIsJohnny (14. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

HereIsJohnny|94|dasKeyboard Model S Ultimate Silent | 9 Finger | 477





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, 3. Versuch ist ein wenig besser geworden.


----------



## roheed (14. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

@All
Bitte beachten, Hulkhardy1 ist leider für ein Paar tage gesperrt  Updates können also noch eine weile dauern.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (14. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Das werde ich noch einige Male versuchen, glaube ich.  Im ersten schnellen Versuch:

SchwarzerQuader | 61 | Logitech Access Keyboard (10 Jahre alt) | max. 8 | 323

Ach ja: Davon 304 korrekte und 19 falsche Anschläge, resultierend in 55 korrekten und 3 falschen Wörtern. Ist vielleicht auch nicht ganz uninteressant. Bei 0 richtigen Wörtern schaffe ich nämlich auch locker 1008 Anschläge pro Minute. 

Edit:
2. Versuch:

SchwarzerQuader | 70 | Logitech Access Keyboard (10 Jahre alt) | max. 8 | 356




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MG42 (16. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Mies , nicht die Tastatur, meine faulenzerischer Zustand in den letzten Wochen...

mg42 | 53 | Logitech Cordless Desktop -Express- | 10 | 304


----------



## Voldemort2903 (17. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Hi,

konnte es nicht lassen mich hierfür mal anzumelden 

I can type 135 words per minute. Are you faster? - 10FastFingers.com

Voldemort2903 | 135 |  Qpad Mk-80 | 6-9 Finger? O.o  | 688  |




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß
Voldemort2903


----------



## hulkhardy1 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

So bin wieder online und hab alle Updates eingefügt!


----------



## Pseico (19. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Hab mich auch kurzerhand mal dafür angemeldet ^^

Pseico | 95 | Logitech Wave | 9 | 475


----------



## r3v0luti0n (20. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

r3v0luti0n|101|Microsoft Comfort Curve 2000|~8|529




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

stevegorden88 | 87 | Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth Edition | 10 | 464

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/87_464_0_0_79_6_88.15_797_6724




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ion (21. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Ion | 82 | Logitech G110 | 9 | 419




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## steve_gorden88 (21. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

stevegorden88 | 93 | Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Stealth Edition | 10 | 471

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/93_471_0_0_80_2_91.81_548_6694




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (22. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

So, noch kurz 10 Plätze gut gemacht 

Roheed | 67 | Cherry Orca | 10 | 340


----------



## aliriza (22. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

aliriza | 77 | apple tastatur | 10 | 394




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Joho (23. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Du bist besser als 69.27% aller User (*Position 2218* von 7218 - in den letzten 24 Stunden)

immer hin nach dem zweiten mal und das im liegen auf dem Bett


----------



## hulkhardy1 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Joho schrieb:


> Du bist besser als 69.27% aller User (*Position 2218* von 7218 - in den letzten 24 Stunden)
> 
> immer hin nach dem zweiten mal und das im liegen auf dem Bett


 
Bitte den Screenshot und mit was für einer Tastatur und mit wie viel Finger! Dann werd ich dich auch in die Rangliste eintragen. Bitte Startpost lesen!


----------



## Stryke7 (23. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Stryke7 | 78 | Razer Arctosa | 2-10 | 412




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superwip (23. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



aliriza schrieb:


> aliriza | 77 | apple tastatur | 10 | 394




Was für eine Apple Tastatur? Die neue Kaugummitastatur oder die alte mechanische?


----------



## rezico (24. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Rezico | 120| So 'ne Cherry-Flachtastatur | 8-10 | 615


----------



## aliriza (24. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was für eine Apple Tastatur? Die neue Kaugummitastatur oder die alte mechanische?


 
Die Tastatur von den neuen iMacs  diese ganz flachen weißen


----------



## rezico (25. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Habs nochmal probiert, macht echt Laune


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Ok alle Updates eingefügt!


----------



## JC88 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

User | WPM | Tastatur | mit wie viel Finger | Tastenanschläge

JC88 | 80 | DELL Vostro 1720 Notebook | 8-10 | 401


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (28. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

PCGH_Daniel_W | 101 | Logitech Illuminated Keyboard | 10 | 505




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (28. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Bin nicht der Schnellste. Ein vorgelesener Text mit SINN wäre interessanter. Dann muss man nicht bei jedem Wort den Kopp heben. 

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/53_279_0_0_48_3_52.35_3462_7265

Bratwurstmobil | 53 | Dell OEM (Mechanisch) | 6 | 279


----------



## Stryke7 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Bin nicht der Schnellste. Ein vorgelesener Text mit SINN wäre interessanter. Dann muss man nicht bei jedem Wort den Kopp heben.


 
jepp, damit hatte ich auch ein problem  wenn ich auf die tastatur gucke, mache ich einige fehler weniger und bin deutlich schneller, aber der fehlende sinn sowie das missachten aller gramatik-regeln für wortkombinationen macht es echt schwieriger.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Bin nicht der Schnellste. Ein vorgelesener Text mit SINN wäre interessanter. Dann muss man nicht bei jedem Wort den Kopp heben.
> 
> http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/53_279_0_0_48_3_52.35_3462_7265
> 
> Bratwurstmobil | 53 | Dell OEM (Mechanisch) | 6 | 279


 
Ne Dell mechanisch??? Wie alt ist sie und könntest du genau die Bezeichnung raus finden?
Könntest auch ein Foto von ihr machen und hier rein stellen, würd mich echt interessieren was für eine Dell das ist!


----------



## Superwip (29. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



> Dell OEM (Mechanisch)


 
Pic plz!

Es gab mal zu Beginn der 1990er umgelabelte IBM Model Ms von Dell aber die sind sehr, sehr selten.

Später, in der zweiten Hälfte der 1990er gab es soweit ich weiß noch welche mit Alps Schaltern (Dell AT101W, AT102W); die sind vergleichsweise häufiger und haben auch schon Windowstasten.

Die zweite Hälfte der 1990er war eben die Hochzeit der mechanischen Tastaturen: viele Komplett PC oder Workstation Hersteller haben mechanische Tastaturen zumindest für die hochpreisigen Modelle angeboten: IBM, Apple, Dell, Fujitsu, SGI,...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Gut, da habt ihr.  Ist ne Dell SK-8135, mitgeliefert bei einem Dell Dimension 5100 (Anno 2004 oder 2005). Meine Oma hat ne ähnliche, aber nicht genau die gleiche. Tippverhalten ist aber ähnlich sensationell.  Besonders nice finde ich das Feature mit dem leicht eingebeulten Shift-Lock-Key. Wenn man dann man beim Drücken auf das A ein bisschen verruscht, was ich oft tue, hat man nicht gleich die Shift-Lock-Lampe am leuchten. 

Welche Switches verbaut sind, weiß ich nicht. Der Druck muss jedenfalls etwas hoch sein und man bekommt ein recht kräftiges Feedback, sowohl beim Widerstand als auch beim Klick-Geräusch.

Tastatur ist auch noch Top in Schuss, keinerlei Mängel oder sonstwas.

Auf Grund der Bildgröße lasse ich sie mal im Anhang und setz sie nicht in den Post. Sonst bekomm ich noch einen aufn Deckel. 



Superwip schrieb:


> Es gab mal zu Beginn der 1990er umgelabelte IBM Model Ms von Dell aber die sind sehr, sehr selten.


 
Gut, so alt ist sie nicht und (noch) keine Rarität. Aber das Tipperlebnis ist sowohl in Spielen als auch im Office traumhaft. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## Stryke7 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

genau die hatte ich auch ne lange zeit ...    aber ich meine nicht, dass die mechanisch ist.  

wurde damals mit meinem dimension e521 sonder-aufbau mitgeliefert, und hat mich lange zeit gut begleitet.   war ein tolles teil, leider sind bei mir irgendwann einige tasten an altersschwäche verstorben


----------



## Superwip (29. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Nein, die ist nicht mechanisch.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Huh, was? Die ist nicht mechanisch? Ich hab die doch sogar mal auseinander genommen. Ich weiß doch noch, was das ein Gefrickel mit der Feder war.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

nur weil du noch mechanisch ne taste drückst und kein touch-feld drauf ist heißt das nicht, dass sie mechanische taster hat


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*



Superwip schrieb:


> Nein, die ist nicht mechanisch.


 
Hmm...........



> Welche Switches verbaut sind, weiß ich nicht. Der Druck muss jedenfalls  etwas hoch sein und man bekommt ein recht kräftiges Feedback, sowohl  beim Widerstand als auch beim Klick-Geräusch.


Das hört sich aber ganz stark nach blues an finde ich!


edit: Hab mal kurzerhand den Thread Titel abgeändert so das wir nicht OT sind!


----------



## Stryke7 (29. August 2012)

Nein, die ist nicht mechanisch.


----------



## Superwip (29. August 2012)

Nein, die ist nicht mechanisch.

Nur weil eine Tastatur taktil ist und/oder "klickt" muss sie nicht Mechanisch sein!

Es gibt zwischen verschiedenen Rubberdomes Unterschiede wie Tag und Nacht und manche fühlen sich zumindest im Neuzustand auch wirklich nicht schlecht an.

Außerdem findet man auch bei Rubberdome Tastaturen unter der Leertaste und/oder zum Teil auch unter den anderen "Großtasten" (Enter, Shift, Capslock, Del, Tab usw.) zum Teil Halteklammern oder sogar Federn aus Metall, aber das macht sie auch noch nicht mechanisch.

Es gab übrigens nie irgendwelche Dell Tastaturen mit Cherry Schaltern, weder mit blauen noch mit sonst irgendwelchen.


----------



## Timsu (29. August 2012)

Hab fast die gleiche Tastatur, bloß ohne silbernen Rahmen und diese Multimediatasten.
Sie hat zwar schon vieles ausgehalten, aber das Typgefühl hat schon deutlich nachgelassen.
Ich kann es schwer beschreiben, aber die Tasten lassen sich nur noch langsam (OK, etwas übertrieben) hineindrücken, man kann die gleiche Taste nicht wirklich schnell hintereinander eindrücken.
Außerdem ist die Leertaste mit der Zeit etwas wacklig geworden.
Aber eine mechanische ist es ganz sicher nicht, unter den Tasten liegt eine Gummimatte.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2012)

> Es gab übrigens nie irgendwelche Dell Tastaturen mit Cherry Schaltern, weder mit blauen noch mit sonst irgendwelchen.


Jap sieht wohl so aus!

Gluckscheißmodus an:
Gab oder gibt glaub ein Dell Handy mit einer Mechanischen Tastatur!
Gluckscheißmodus aus!


----------



## moparcrazy (29. August 2012)

Die LITE-ON Technology Corporation hat die und ähnliche für Dell gebaut.  Ist ja schön wenn die Dir von Tippgefühl gefällt aber eine Mecha ist  das nicht. 
Documentation

Wenn Du Dich beeilst gibt es hier günstig Nachschub :DELL Tastatur SK-8135 mit Maus USB anschluss | eBay


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. August 2012)

Was macht man mit seiner ausgedienten Rubberdome, man nagelt sie sich an die Wand, Autsch:






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FR8dvavBQOg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. August 2012)

Glücklicherweise war das nicht besagte Tastatur, sondern die billige Variante


----------



## Biohazard92 (30. August 2012)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Biohazard92 | 97 | Fujitsu KB400 | 4 bis 6 | 483

Hab das jetzt nur mal auf der Arbeit gemacht, vllt. mach ich es ja auch mal zuhause mit meiner SteelSeries 6Gv2 sollte aber nicht viel mehr dabei rauskommen.

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/97_483_0_0_89_0_93.97_415_6881


----------



## Superwip (30. August 2012)

> Dell OEM (Mechanisch)


 
Das sollte vielleicht editiert werden nachdem wir so ausführlich darüber diskutiert haben...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. August 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das sollte vielleicht editiert werden nachdem wir so ausführlich darüber diskutiert haben...


 
Jap hast recht habs eben korrigiert!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (30. August 2012)

Habe gerade mal wieder ein wenig herumgetippt. Nach Leistungen auf vorherigem Niveau war jetzt auch ein statistischer Ausreißer nach oben dabei. ^^

SchwarzerQuader | 85 | Logitech Access Keyboard | max. 8 | 424




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (30. August 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Habe gerade mal wieder ein wenig herumgetippt. Nach Leistungen auf vorherigem Niveau war jetzt auch ein statistischer Ausreißer nach oben dabei. ^^
> 
> SchwarzerQuader | 85 | Logitech Access Keyboard | max. 8 | 424
> 
> ...


 
Net schlecht von 70 auf 85, was mich zu der Frage bringt, "cockst du oder andere illegale Substanzen?"!


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (30. August 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Net schlecht von 70 auf 85, was mich zu der Frage bringt, "cockst du oder andere illegale Substanzen?"!


 
Zum Glück weder noch, nur ein Haufen M&M's ist heute in mich gewandert. ^^

Habe die 10 Versuche vorher auch meistens bei 68 - 74 Wörter gelegen, einige früh abgebrochen. Daher schrieb ich auch von "statistischer Ausreißer". Bei dem Versuch war ich eingeübt, es waren auch schöne Wörter und halt auch Glück dabei. Würde die nächsten 10 Versuche vermutlich kaum so hoch kommen.


----------



## roheed (31. August 2012)

juhu^^ Wollte mir schon immer mit @softy einen Platz Teilen  

Roheed| 71 | Cherry Orca | 10 | 362


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. August 2012)

roheed schrieb:


> juhu^^ Wollte mir schon immer mit @softy einen Platz Teilen
> 
> Roheed| 71 | Cherry Orca | 10 | 362


 
Nö nix da, @Softy hat 10 Anschläge mehr und ist deshalb immer noch einen Rang besser als du!


----------



## Softy (31. August 2012)

@roheed


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2012)

warum können einige user eigentlich weitere smileys nutzen?


----------



## Softy (31. August 2012)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> warum können einige user eigentlich weitere smileys nutzen?



Das geht erst ab 10.000 Posts 

Nein, im Ernst, das kann jeder hier. Entweder Du klaust fremde Smiley's , z.B. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/53957-softy-albums-smiley-s-4572.html und bindest die mit [ IMG]Dateiname[/ IMG] (ohne Leerzeichen) ein.

Oder Du legst Dir selber ein Album an, dann kannst Du rechts neben dem Smiley gleich den BB-Code kopieren und im Thread einfügen. 

So, und jetzt


----------



## Stryke7 (31. August 2012)

Danke


----------



## roheed (31. August 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Nö nix da, @Softy hat 10 Anschläge mehr und ist deshalb immer noch einen Rang besser als du!


 


Softy schrieb:


> @roheed



naja wenn ich mich weiter so steigern kann hab ich nächste Woche eh schon die 80 wpm geknackt


----------



## Biohazard92 (2. September 2012)

Biohazard92 | 101 | SteelSeries 6Gv2 | 4 bis 6 | 503

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/101_503_0_0_90_0_96.03_190_4791

Hab mich zuhause noch mal leicht verbessert


----------



## Masterchief79 (3. September 2012)

Masterchief79 | 119 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 8-10 | 610

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/119_610_0_0_104_4_99.13_46_5278

Werden wohl eher 8 Finger gewesen sein weil ich die kleinen nur beim langsamschreiben benutze oder für Umlaute (ÄÖÜ, die da aber kaum vorkommen). Mal gucken ob das noch schneller geht (erster Versuch)  Demnächst probier ich das auch mal auf ner mechanischen 
PS: Ich merke schon, viel schneller gehts auf ner völlig durchgenudelten G15 Refresh nicht.  Da muss andere Hardware her


----------



## hulkhardy1 (4. September 2012)

Wenn jemand lust hat meine Rangliste zu übernehmen der melde sich so schnell wie möglich bei mir da ich das Forum verlasse!

mfg Hartmut


----------



## brennmeister0815 (4. September 2012)

hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> ...ich das Forum verlasse!


 ​


----------



## Masterchief79 (5. September 2012)

Wollte ich auch sagen, warum das denn, nach über 12k Posts?


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (5. September 2012)

Masterchief79 schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch sagen, warum das denn, nach über 12k Posts?


 
Da fallen mir spontan zwei andere, meist im Soundbereich aktive Leute ein, die nach mehreren Tausend Beiträgen abgedüst sind. Was ja auch kein echtes Gegenargument darstellt. Wenn man jetzt Gründe sieht (Umgangston, Organisation oder sowas) überwiegt das die Anzahl der Beiträge oftmals.

Nebenbei zum Thema: Bisher keine Steigerung mehr geschafft. Mal schauen, ob ich am Wochenende wieder einen Höhenflug schaffe.


----------



## Biohazard92 (5. September 2012)

Mein Eintrag ist auch noch nicht aktuell


----------



## -Atlanter- (8. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs gerade mal an meiner Samsung R710-Notebooktastatur versucht.
Ich schreibe mit 10 Fingern (gelernt im VHS-Kurs und durch Übung). Für meine Arbeit und auch privat reicht mir das locker.

Edit: Neuer Wert:
-Atlanter-| 58 | Samsung R700 ergonomische Tastatur (Notebook)| 10 | 288



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. September 2012)

Boah, mit 10 Fingern aber noch recht langsam. So schnell schreibe ich mit 6 Fingern, die über die Tastatur fliegen. 

Ich habs grad nochmal mit der Acer-Notebooktastatur meines Dads versucht. Kommt natürlich nicht an das alte Ergebnis dran:

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/48_240_0_0_44_0_39.76_2703_4487


----------



## Kevaldo (9. September 2012)

Kevaldo | 107 | Sidewinder x4 :* | 2-6 | 539



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gerade 114 WPM geschafft:
http://s14.directupload.net/file/d/3008/egjzeafz_jpg.htm


----------



## -Atlanter- (10. September 2012)

Diesmal am PC statt am alten Notebook:

-Atlanter-| 63 | Cherry eVolution STREAM XT | 10 | 316


----------



## Pruan (11. September 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kurz eben gemacht aufer Arbeit mit ner komischen alten Dell Tastatur, 10 Finger.

Wörter pro Minute: 138
Tastenanschläge: 691
Korrekte Wörter: 126
Falsche Wörter: 0


----------



## Atomtoaster (11. September 2012)

Nicht toll und ungeübt, aber für den ersten Versuch bestimmt okay. 

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/103_535_0_0_98_4_96.01_341_8539

Atomtoaster | 103 | Logitech G15 Refresh | 2 | 535

Wir müssten eine 1-Finger-Liga einführen, das wäre lustig.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. September 2012)

2 Finger und 535 Anschläge?! Das will ich in nem Video sehen


----------



## Atomtoaster (11. September 2012)

Kein Problem, ich werde mal schauen wie ich das aufnehm, da mir leider nur ein Smartphone zur verfügung steht. (Okay, bei Shift benutze ich einen 3. Finger...)

Ach mist, ich benutz ja den Daumen für die Leertaste, dann hab ich wohl quatsch erzählt.
Mir grad im Video aufgefallen.  

Dann sinds eben 3, mit Shift 4. 

Will mich trotzdem wer auf meiner Tastatur rumhacken wie ein Irrer sehen? Nö.


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. September 2012)

Atomtoaster schrieb:


> Will mich trotzdem wer auf meiner Tastatur rumhacken wie ein Irrer sehen? Nö.


 Doch


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. September 2012)

Also ich fänd's lustig. ^^

Ich persönlich neige im Übrigen dazu, die Worte mitzusprechen beim Tippen. Hilft mir, das Tempo zu erhöhen.


----------



## Pruan (12. September 2012)

SchwarzerQuader schrieb:


> Also ich fänd's lustig. ^^
> 
> Ich persönlich neige im Übrigen dazu, die Worte mitzusprechen beim Tippen. Hilft mir, das Tempo zu erhöhen.


 
Dann solltest du Rapper werden, wenn du so schnell reden kannst.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (12. September 2012)

Mit ca. 80 Wörtern pro Minute? Das wäre aber ein sehr gemütlicher Rap, Meditationsgesang wäre da passender. Selbst in einem normalen Gespräch schaffst Du locker 100 Wörter pro Minute.


----------



## roheed (13. September 2012)

wie es aussieht, wird Hulk den Thread wohl nicht mehr weiter Pflegen  Oder er ist zZ einfach zu sehr mit seinem neuem Tablet beschäftigt  Gelöscht wurde sein ACC ja noch immer nicht


----------



## bofferbrauer (2. Oktober 2012)

Muss ich mir merken und heute abend zu hause testen, auch wenn ich da ein Handycap habe: Ich tippe auf einer Azerty (Belgisches Layout) Tastatur, was für Umlaute teilweise das Drücken von 3 Tasten gleichzeitig bedeutet


----------



## Ratracer008 (8. November 2012)

Ratracer008 I 47 I Ipad 2 Dock Keyboard I 6-8 I 236



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiKe-A-Ph03NiX (8. November 2012)

LiKe-A-Ph03NiX | 61 | Cherry Stream-XT | 2 | 318
I can type 61 words per minute. Are you faster? - 10FastFingers.com


----------



## Gadget2 (28. November 2012)

Gadget2 | 57 | Dell Notebook-Tastatur | 3 Finger | 285


----------



## biohaufen (2. Dezember 2012)

biohaufen | 53 | alte Logitech G15 Refresh | 5-6 | 272



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leandros (2. Dezember 2012)

Leandros | 137 | Logitech G11 | 2 - 4 | 695

Brauch mal eine neue Tastatur. Liebäugle ja mit "Das Keyboard Blank"


----------



## steve_gorden88 (5. Dezember 2012)

steve_gorden88 | 95 | Corsair Vengeance K90 | 10 | 490




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterchief79 (10. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich schade, dass hulkhardy das hier nicht weitermacht. Nebenbei, mit meiner Cherry G80-3000 mit MX Blacks bin ich gerade im ersten Versuch auf 115 WPM gekommen (10 Finger).


----------



## hobbit_mit_streitaxt (10. Dezember 2012)

Jo dann hab ich das auch mal gemacht:
Mit einer Tte Sport Meka GUnit


----------



## Cook1eX (29. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn er es nicht mehr weiter macht, vielleicht möchte ja jemand anderes so einen Thread noch einmal aufmachen? 

Cook1eX | 121 | G15 Refresh | 2 bis 8 | 629




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg,
Cook1e


----------



## Festplatte (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: Testet Eure Tipp Geschwindigkeit + (PCGHX Rangliste)!*

Festplatte | 50 | G510 | 2-3 | 248




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bin ich schlecht!


----------



## Anubis12334 (14. Januar 2013)

http://10fastfingers.com/speedtests/generate_screenshot_result/79_403_0_0_73_2_83.39_1761_10599

Anubis | 79 | G15 | 10 |403


----------



## Leandros (14. Januar 2013)

Hier geht es weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...tippgeschwindigkeit-mit-test.html#post4901872


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (6. Februar 2013)

Toastbrot0815 | 61 | Cherry Stream Corded XT | 3-4 | 306




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## End0fSeven (11. Juni 2013)

Habe auch keine grossartige Technik, eher 4-6 Finger ^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juni 2013)

Chrigu93 schrieb:


> Habe auch keine grossartige Technik, eher 4-6 Finger ^^


 Und die restlichen Finger drehen beim tippen Däumchen, oder was?!


----------



## N00bler (11. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Besuche den Speedtest und versuch es!


----------



## Leandros (11. Juni 2013)

Hier ist der aktuelle Thread. Dieser wird nicht mehr aktualisiert. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=255706

@Mods: Eigentlich könnte man hier zu machen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juni 2013)

N00bler schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Besuche den Speedtest und versuch es!


 Sorry, das ist mit zu n00big. 
Ich schreib' lieber geschwind-zehn-Finger-'blind' Beiträge in Foren 'rein.
Im übrigen habe ich für Schw...vergleiche, gleich welcher Art, nichts übrig. _Wem _soll ich _was _und vor allem _warum _beweisen?


----------



## JC88 (11. Juni 2013)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist mit zu n00big.
> Ich schreib' lieber geschwind-zehn-Finger-'blind' Beiträge in Foren 'rein.
> Im übrigen habe ich für Schw...vergleiche, gleich welcher Art, nichts übrig. _Wem _soll ich _was _und vor allem _warum _beweisen?


 
Wen interessiert dieser Beitrag außer dich selbst?


----------



## aliriza (11. Juni 2013)

aliriza | 79 | Apple Tastatur | 10 | 349




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (11. Juni 2013)

JC88 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert dieser Beitrag außer dich selbst?


 Wer hat denn mit _Dir _gesprochen?


----------



## Masterchief79 (11. Juni 2013)

Du. Mit uns allen.


----------



## JC88 (11. Juni 2013)

Ausgeprägtes Mitteilungsbedürfnis und dann son Inhalt...
Merkst es selber?


----------



## Painkiller (12. Juni 2013)

> Hier ist der aktuelle Thread. Dieser wird nicht mehr aktualisiert.
> 
> [Rangliste] Tippgeschwindigkeit (mit Test)
> 
> @Mods: Eigentlich könnte man hier zu machen.



Damit wäre ja dann bereits alles gesagt!

Daher:

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

